# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Aλλαγή ενότητας θέματος

## KokkinoMpaloni

Γειά σας!
Ξέρει κανείς πώς μπορώ να μετακινήσω ένα θέμα από μια ενότητα σε άλλη; Έφτιαξα ένα χτες και δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα πως γίνεται. Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να το κάνει και κάποιος διαχειριστής και προσπάθησα να στείλω μήνυμα, αλλά δεν έχω αρκετά ποστ ακόμα! Μπορώ να το μετακινήσω μόνη μου;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Πηγη!

Δεν μπορεις να μετακινεις τα θεματα σου, μονο οι διαχειριστες μπορουν!
Εαν θες να το μετακινησεις στελνεις αναφορα στην διαχειριση Αναφορά!!! και αναλαμβανουν εκεινοι  :winky:

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Πηγη δεν χρειαζεται οριο για να στειλεις pm σε εμας, κατι δεν εκανες σωστα. πηγαινε στο θεμα σου κανε μια αναφορα και γραψε αυτο που θελεις και θα στο μετακινησουμε εμεις εαν το θεμα σου δεν ειναι ηδη στην σωστη ενοτητα, γιατι τα θεματα δεν τα βαζουμε οπου θελουμε εμεις! πανε ανα κατηγορια και ειδος.

----------

